# Batteries for led's



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just got 4 1000 lumen led's for my boat. What would be the best battery/batteries to use with these. Like what brand, type, etc.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Do you mind sharing what kind of lights you got? I've been wanting some LEDs but not sure how to choose the right ones.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

a group 27 or bigger deep cycle battery should do just fine


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sure, just search led flounder lights on ebay and there are several different types. Its amazing how many people out there are making these things. I'm not seeing the ones I got. I should be getting mine in the mail Monday and I'll post a pic.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

are they waterproof or above water lights?


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes they are waterproof, so i plan on having them submerged. Academy has 27 group deep cycle batteries for 70 bucks. Thinking about going with that. The lights are 10 watts a piece. Should that be enough battery for 4? Or do i need 2.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Someone on here can convert it for you I'm sure but I think one battery will push 40 watts for many hours.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, that should be plenty of juice. You may want to call the Interstate store in Milton (off Avalon Blvd.). They often have blems or remans for cheap. It's been years, but I got a few from them for like $30-40 and they worked great.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

Look at advance auto and buy it on line use the code trt30 and save 30% or trt41 and save $40 off $100


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Good info, yea all 4 lights arent even pulling 4 amps when turned on. I may go with a smaller/cheaper deep cycle.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i run mine off of my cranking battery. never had a problem.


----------



## capt. mike (Oct 5, 2015)

I run 4- 30 Watt, 3,000 Lum. from Jerry's Led's and go all night on 1 Deep Cycle Battery.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Flounder9.75 said:


> a group 27 or bigger deep cycle battery should do just fine



The above is good. I run 4 lights, 3000 lumens per led off 1 group 27 interstate battery. Have never run it down past 50% in one night.


----------



## Magnolia Outdoors Guy (Apr 19, 2014)

Sam's Club sells an AGM Marine battery that is pretty amazing for the money. I have a pair in my boat. I've included a link below.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/durace...p-size-31dtmagm/prod3590232.ip?navAction=push


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

if weight is a concern, i currently run 4 3000 lumen lights on a deep cycle wheelchair battery. battery is about the size of a lawnmower battery. cost about 80.00 bucks at the interstate store off avalon blvd. never ran down in six hours straight use, and lightweight!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm running 6 50 watt and 2 27 watt leds off of two walmart deep cycle marine /rv 27's and They can out last me by hours. I know they will go at least 7 hours with no dimming. I also check the water regularly and have them on an on board charger.


----------

